# Three little girls! (soon to be four!)



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

Here are my current three girls, Nimbus (Mostly white, grey near eye), Snitch (champagne? and white), and Quaffle (mostly black).
1


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

These pictures are fantastic. Very pretty girls 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're so cute! How did you come up with a name like Quaffle?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

harry potter ^__^ they are quittich balls (balls of cuteness!!!!)


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Super cute!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Harry Potter fan!!!  Love! Great, very in focus pics. Nice camera. I think I like Quaffle the best. Love the pic with 'raisins' in it.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Cute  I love the Quidditch names, and I can understand why you didn't include a Bludger  not really as cute sounding as Quaffle


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

oh these are CUTIES!! Understand your love of greys!


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

I want one in every color under the rainbow, to be honest. I've got my white, cream, and black. Definitely interested in finding a rex in any color. Want a hairless or two at some point. Blues are my favorites.

I tend to pick a theme for my animals. My ferrets were Doctor Who names, my first trio of rats (sadly left behind when I left Idaho) had LOTR names, and these ones (and probably all of the rats I'll have for a while) have Harry Potter names (I usually use people names for my pets, but Nimbus is the only name that stuck, so this trio is quidditch. the next ones might be death eaters. Or OOTP members. Ya never know with me.)


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

hairless rats are awesome cuteness!


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Harry Potter heck yes!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness! So much cuteness! They are all adorable!


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Awe love these pics!!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Beautiful pics, gorgeous girls.


----------



## ALLOisaSAURUS (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys! It turns out that I'm soon going to have five instead of four (like I had planned).


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

hee hee.... and lucky me will surely get to see pictures of our babies on here! Can't wait to meet you next week!


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Yay! Another user who has Harry Potter names. Out of my 5 boys 4 of them have harry potter names lol. I have Remus, Dumbledore, Snape and Dobby


----------

